# KitchenCraft pan stand?



## jessejazza (Sep 15, 2020)

I am intending to use a meths 'storm cooker' and wanted a stand that would support normal pans rather than the ones that came with it. As a tramper driver I wanted a cooker that was maintenance free and could work in the wind 5 out of 7 days a week

To my delight I found a pan stand that I haven't used for 20+ years. I think it is for supporting one pan used as a water bath in another.... like for cooking scrambled egg.

As you can see in the pics it works perfectly upside down for supporting pans inside my meths stove. I've decided to get another cooker and would be grateful if someone could advise what it is called and if still available. I think it was KitchenCraft but not sure... there must have been other makes. They used to be in hardware stores years ago but many have sadly closed due to online shopping.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2020)

What is a meths storm cooker? Is it what is in the picture? What kind of fuel does it use? Methanol (methyl alcohol)? What kind of fuel did the other cooker use, the one that might have been called KitchenCraft?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 16, 2020)

All I can think of is Chafing Dishes.  Unfortunately, although they work great for keeping dishes warm, they aren't really meant to cook food in the first place.

When I googled Wind Burners this is all I came up with from Cabela's (an Outdoor's Supply Store).  At almost $200 Cdn I doubt this is going to happen! Even should you find one in the UK.

Windburner Personal Stove System

Sorry, wish I could have been more helpful.  Protection from wind is almost going to need a complete 3 sided shield for the works!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 16, 2020)

Did a little sleuthing on the 'net and came across this and wonder if it might be of some help, at least for thinking outside the box.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 16, 2020)

a little more complicated than the ones we had to made for Guides!


----------

